# Tribal Ambient



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

"Tribal ambient combines the atmosphere of ambient music with the sound of traditional instruments, especially percussion... "

I'm a sucker for this kind of hypnotic music, as some of you may remember from earlier threads. Usually anything involving Steve Roach & friends is terrific, with very high production values. Great music to listen to through headphones.

Any other sonic travellers who like this niche genre? Travelling without moving. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I checked out the first track, it's relaxing for sure. It's just not interesting enough for my tastes. If I want relaxing, I'd put on something like Chopin's Nocturnes or some Debussy piano music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Steve Roach but I confess I don't know a lot of music like that.
Anyway, even if it's not exactly ambient, I recommend withouth a doubt to check out Beauty in the beast, the masterpiece of Wendy Carlos. And like Dreamtime return, one of the greatest albums of the eighties in my opinion (and also one of the most original albums of the decade, and that's not an opinion).
Poem for Bali in particular is an incredible piece:

__
https://soundcloud.com/roberto-la-forgia%2F03-poem-for-bali

And if you don't know his music already you should check out Jon Hassell and stuff like his album Vernal Equinox (again, it's difficult to pigeonhole it exactly as ambient, but listen to this):


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll have to check this stuff out, I've always liked this kind of thing. Robert Ashley's The Park is great for a lot of reasons but especially that great, soft drone with the pattering tablas (?):






Obviously the spoken text is incredible but I've always wished for a version without it, just for those sonic textures.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I have to mention also Il deserto (The desert), an album of Egisto Macchi made in 1974 that is considered one of the gems of italian library music:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Agree on the Jon Hassell.

"Earthquake Island" , Jimmeh.


----------



## BHKraft (Dec 25, 2018)

*O Yuki Conjugate - Equator*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

More tribal ambient from Steve Roach & friends.

From the album "Soma" with other ambient legend Robert Rich.





From "Fever Dreams II" -> fantastic album by the way, completely out there.





Live at the Vortex Immersion concert. Check out the piece starting at 1:11:42. 
Ohhhw yeah...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Suspended Memories - Earth Island


----------

